# exam under anesthesia



## trishj12 (Nov 10, 2009)

What are the codes for an exam under anesthesia?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 11, 2009)

*What are you examining?*

Might be unlisted. What are you examining?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## trishj12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Please look over my haste in posting the question as I should have provided more detail with the question.  The doctor peformed a digital rectal exam while the patient was under anethesia for a proctosigmoidscopy and I&D of a perirectal abscess.  The procedures were done during an inpatient hospital.  The doctor did not administer the anesthesia.  I do not believe the service is separatly reimbursable but I feel the exam should be recorded.  Thank you for your time to assist a new coder!

Trish


----------



## XOCHITL SHIM (Nov 12, 2009)

You may use the code 45990 
X Shim, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 12, 2009)

*Be sure to check edits*

CPT 45990 is anorectal exam, surgical.  Be sure to read the CPT guidelines as to what is included in this code, and check CCI edits for bundled procedures.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

